# Questions regarding GAN 356 Air UM



## Kevin4 (Mar 30, 2017)

I recently bought the UM and it is my first speedcube. The lube it came with is starting to dry out so i want to disassemble it to clean and re-lube it. Do I take it apart the way most videos suggest, i.e., turn the top layer 45 degrees and pry out an edge and then take out the rest? I tried but nothing happened, and I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong or if it just requires more force. Obviously I don't want to pull too hard and break it.

Another thing I'm finding is that it locks up quite a bit. Will this go away as my turning becomes better or is it something to do with the set-up the cube comes with?

Finally, does anyone know what lube it is set up with from the Cubicle?

All answers are extremely appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Abare Killer (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes, follow the videos, turn 45 degrees and pry the edge piece out. But if u don't want to risk breaking it, loosen one side of the tension and take it out using the same trick, loosening the tension can help taking pieces out more easily.


----------



## dskids (Mar 31, 2017)

Kevin4 said:


> Do I take it apart the way most videos suggest, i.e., turn the top layer 45 degrees and pry out an edge and then take out the rest? I tried but nothing happened, and I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong or if it just requires more force.


Yep, but like the other poster said: loosen the tension on that layer as it will make pulling out the piece much easier.



Kevin4 said:


> Another thing I'm finding is that it locks up quite a bit. Will this go away as my turning becomes better or is it something to do with the set-up the cube comes with?


It's a function of the cube design, your turning style, and the setup. Fortunately, if you tweak the setup to better fit your turning style it will help quite a bit. For example when I got my UM it locked up a lot. I had to swap to the yellow springs and tighten the tensions a lot before I stopped locking up as much. The cube ships pretty loose. I would first recommend tightening the tensions a bit (make sure they are EVEN!), as that will usually help quite a bit with lockups to start, and then tweak from there.



Kevin4 said:


> Finally, does anyone know what lube it is set up with from the Cubicle?


The Cubicle had a hand in producing the concept for this puzzle but I don't think they do anything to it after it ships from the Gans factory. The thin, oily lube it ships with is whatever the factory uses as far as I know.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2017)

The other posts recommending tightening, and possibly changing to heavier GES Springs are good tips, though those are personal preference. Test things out and see what you like. In terms of lubes to use it's also personal preference but most people like Traxxas 30k or 50k, which corresponding to weight ~3-5 from Cubicle, and some people swear by Lubicle Speedy and/or DNM-37. It really just comes down to what you like and your turning style. The more aggressively you turn the heavier weight lube you want, generally speaking. If you turn really accurately you can get away with looser tensions and faster, lighter lubes, but it really just boils down to what you like and what fits your style best.

My Gans Air UM is on the way now, but I magnetized my GTS and I like a mix of Traxxas 30k and Lubicle and a medium-loose tension.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 31, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend trying to remove and edge directly on a Gans Air. It's usually fine, but the anti-pop mech on the Air seems a bit more aggressive. I always just take off a center.

As for setup, it's very much personal preference, but as example: Mine has the purple (stock) springs, Lubicle Standard on the core, DNM-37 and Silk on the pieces, and moderate tensions. I initially added Lubicle Speedy to the pieces as well, but I wiped most of it off because the cube felt sluggish.


----------

